# canary in the coal mine



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I come home from work and found one of my crs dead. 2 days ago there was another death.

I'll admit that there were both ph swings and temp swings during the last week. Either my co2 would shut off or the temp will rise up to 27. Regardless I've thought to keep my attention on my numerous shrimplets and the tiny bugs on the glass. If either the shrimplets or tiny bugs began to die it would indicate I had a problem since they are the most sensitive. However currently my water is rich with these bugs (not planaria) and my shrimplets are all active with a healthy appetite. Is this assumption correct? Or is it the old shrimps that are most sensitive?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I come home from work and found one of my crs dead. 2 days ago there was another death.
> 
> I'll admit that there were both ph swings and temp swings during the last week. Either my co2 would shut off or the temp will rise up to 27. Regardless I've thought to keep my attention on my numerous shrimplets and the tiny bugs on the glass. If either the shrimplets or tiny bugs began to die it would indicate I had a problem since they are the most sensitive. However currently my water is rich with these bugs (not planaria) and my shrimplets are all active with a healthy appetite. Is this assumption correct? Or is it the old shrimps that are most sensitive?


Well, shrimps do die naturally. Considering that a lot of those shrimps were probably born at the same time, dying within a few days of each other is not all that surprising.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

You have a correct theory, but those copapods and cyclops...they're the hardiest of all.
Just the fact that you have old water may result in the appearance of these things. They are the first to appear in an established tank and the last to disappear, if ever.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> You have a correct theory, but those copapods and cyclops...they're the hardiest of all.
> Just the fact that you have old water may result in the appearance of these things. They are the first to appear in an established tank and the last to disappear, if ever.


Now that you mention it Leon, I did notice some copapods in my newly cycled tank which signaled to me it was ready. Good point.

I hope it's old age adrian, but if it was because of ph swings/temp swings the shrimplets would be affected first right?


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Not necessarily. Younger shrimp seem to adapt better. Did you test your water? Any spikes or anything? My tank had a spike and I lost 3 adults over 5 days, but the young were all okay. Isn't that also the reason it's better to buy/ship/etc younger shrimp? I believe they acclimate much better.


----------

